# JAE 2008 Pics 56k no no



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

here are a few loads more to come


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Great pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

IMG]http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m467/sijon69/JAE%202008/DSC_4715DesktopResolution.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Neilo's car is looking fantastic!


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

some nice pics in there of mine:thumbsup:


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol at tug of war photos


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

moleman said:


> Neilo's car is looking fantastic!


:thumbsup:
too right 
will look even better when he gets it on track 

good pics looks like a good weekend


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

hockey-boy said:


> :thumbsup:
> too right
> will look even better when he gets it on track
> 
> good pics looks like a good weekend


Cheers Guys!

I agree mate can't wait for testing!

Jax and I had a good day, he loved all the car at only 2 years old :nervous:


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow! Some fantastic pictures there. Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

few questions......
Why was Mo chosen to be there to shout and encourage the ToW team I wonder? 
Good to see the footie team doing so well, how on earth did we los to the DelSols!!? 
Anyone get any pictures of the new Club Bus? :thumbsup:


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow you guys really do like body kits...


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for sharing brilliant set of photos - must have taken you ages to upload that lot! :clap:


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

blue34 said:


> Thanks for sharing brilliant set of photos - must have taken you ages to upload that lot! :clap:


Took a while yes on my works network


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's a few i took - but seems my camera is not focusing properly.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well here's the link to mine :

speed-merchant/JAE 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Also forgot to mention a special thank you to she who cleaned my car & kept her in tip-top condition. Made me tea & coffee & generally looked after me when I looked after all you lot - fankoo


opcorn:


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Si, Bodi a good load of pics there guys. Good to see you got a few of Martina playing football - not bad for a girl!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Pic of speedy getting ready for the off with a Cube:









and plenty more where that came from: JAE - Japanese Auto Extravaganza - Gallery


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

They could of bleedin told me it was a bungee style cord as I swung it round my head ... not so many fatalities then :chuckle:

That second pull wasn't so funny though ...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If anyone wants a T-shirt from JAE let me know: Products - GTR OWNERS CLUB


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*SIR GARY OF MERSEA!!!*

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

neilo said:


> Cheers Guys!
> 
> I agree mate can't wait for testing!
> 
> Jax and I had a good day, he loved all the car at only 2 years old :nervous:


Sorry i missed it this year, and its was only 20 mins away, WOW, how that cars changed Neil, i kinda like it though and i'm glad shes getting used for what she was built for , Look forward to seeing it on the track, good luck! mmm maybe i should sponser you :smokin:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Black Perfect Touch R33 is mean looking :O


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

m92fs said:


> Black Perfect Touch R33 is mean looking :O




naaa man, whatever you do to a 33 it always looks like it's smiling compared to the others... 
oh and it's midnight purple


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Dunno why I wrote black when I could see the colour difference between bumpers and fenders :-\ Do-Luck one is also nice


----------



## stagea-RS4-96 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love that silver extra widebodied 32, who's car is that lilttle baby?


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Gary.

Japsalon


----------



## Kahn wheelers (Aug 22, 2005)

*jae*

Hello every one soz havent posted sooner had a great weakend thanks to every one that i met at mersey and hope to c you all again all the best 
ben:thumbsup:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

What an awesome selection of photos


----------

